# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  "الماء" في القرآن والسنة والعلوم الحديثة

## روضة الادب

*الماء في اللغة:*

جاء في المعجم الوجيز: ماهت البئر موها: ظهر ماؤها , وموه الشيء: طلاه بفضة أو ذهب إذا لم يكن جوهره منهما ، وموه الحق: لبسه بالباطل , وموه الحديث: زخرفه .. و (الماء): سائل عليه عماد الحياة , يتركب من اتحاد الهيدروجين والأكسجين بنسبة حجمين من الأول إلى حجم من الثاني. وهو في نقائه شفاف لا لون له ولا طعم ولا رائحة , ومنه: العذب , والملح المعدني , والمقطر والماء العسر واليسر ، وماء الزهرة ، والنسبة إلى الماء: مائي وماوي. (1)
وجاء في الصحاح: الماء: الذي يشرب والهمزة فيه مبدلة من الهاء في موضع اللام وأصله: موه بالتحريك. لأنه يجمع على أمواه في القلة ومياه في الكثرة مثل: جمل أو أجمال وجمال , وموهت الشيء: طليته بفضة أو ذهب , ومنه التمويه: التلبيس. (2)
وفي حديث أبى هريرة في البخاري: أمكم هاجر يا بني ماء السماء يريد العرب لأنهم كانوا يتبعون قطر السماء فينزلون حيث كان , و قد أطلق العرب على شهورهم بعض الأسماء ذات العلاقة بالماء , وأحواله في بيئتهم فقالوا: جمادى الأولى , سميت بذلك لتجمد الماء فيها في الأماكن العالية وكذلك جمادى الآخر , كما أطلقوا عليه أسماء وصفات بحسب كميته وكيفيته ، فإذا كان الماء دائما لا ينقطع فمعين أو بئر وهو "عد". 
وإذا كان كثيرا عذبا فهو غدق. 
وإذا كان تحت الأرض فهو غور. 
فإذا كان ظاهرا جاريا على وجه الأرض فهو "معين" و "سنم".
ويروى شبم وهما البارد وبهما روى الحديث "خير الماء السنم".
فإذا غادر السيل منه قطعة فهو "غدير". 
فإذا كان إلى الكعبين أو إلى أنصاف السوق فهو "ضحضاح".
فإذا كان قريب القعو فهو "ضحل".
وإذا لم يشربه أحد من نتنه فهو "آسن".
فإذا كان باردا فهو "غساق".
وإذا كان حارا فهو "سخن".
فإذا كان  شديد الحرارة  فهو "حميم".
فإذا كان  بين الحار والبارد فهو "فاتر"
فإذا اجتمعت فيه الملوحة والمرارة فهو "أجاج".
فإذا كان عذبا فهو "فرات".
فإذا كان زاكيا فهو "نمير".
فإذا جمع الصفاء والعذوبة والبرد فهو "زلال" (3)
*
الماء وبعض حقائقه العلمية:*


يتكون الماء من جزيئات صغيرة جدا وكل جزئ من جزيئات الماء يتكون من ذرتي هيدروجين وذرة أكسجين واحدة ويعبر عن جزئ الماء في العلوم بالصيغة h2o  .
والماء مركب مستقر كيميائيا إلى درجة كبيرة ولا يتفاعل مع المواد الطبيعية على سطح الأرض إلا بصورة بطيئة وضئيلة. وهذا أحد الأسرار التي تفسر – علميا – وجود الماء بكميات هائلة على سطح الأرض.
ويمكن تحليل الماء كهربائيا  إلى عنصريه الأكسجين و الهيدروجين , وهذا العنصر الأخير ينتج طاقة هائلة عند حرقه وهناك اتجاهات لتطوير عملية الحصول على الهيدروجين من الماء ورفع كفاءتها , وإذا نجحت هذه الأبحاث فسيحصل العالم على أرخص مصدر للطاقة وأعظمه.


ويوجد لذرة الهيدروجين عدة نظائر وأحد هذه النظائر يسمى الديوتيريوم تزن أكثر من ذرة الهيدروجين العادي , و يسمى الماء الذي يحوى ذرات الديوتيريوم في تركيبه بالماء الثقيل. وهو نادر الوجود مقارنة بالماء العادي , وله استخدامات في المفاعلات النووية , وقد فصل عالم الكيمياء جيلبرت لويس من جامعة كاليفورنيا الماء الثقيل عن الماء العادي لأول مرة عام 1932م. 


ومن المعروف أن لذرة  الهيدروجين إلكترونا واحدا فقط وفي حالة جزئ الماء ينتقل هذا الإلكترون من ذرته إلى المجال الخارجي لذرة الأكسجين , وبذلك تتكون رابطة كهربائية تسمى الرابطة الهيدروجينية ويكون جزئ الماء مستقطبا كهربائيا (طرفه الموجب هو الطرف الهيدروجينى وطرفه السالب هو طرفه الأكسجيني) وبسبب هذه الخاصية الكهربائية المستقطبة  لجزئ الماء  تتجاذب جزيئات الماء و تتماسك بشدة مثلما تتماسك عدة مغناطيسيات.


وبسبب صفته الكهربائية فللماء قدرة كبيرة على الإذابة ويكفي للتدليل على هذه القدرة أن نعرف – أن أكثر من نصف المحاليل المعروفة اليوم يكون الوسيط المذيب فيها هو الماء. وهو المادة الوحيدة على سطح الأرض الذي يوجد في الطبيعة في الحالات الثلاثة المعروفة للمادة: السائلة (الماء الجاري والراكد) والحالة الجامدة (الثلج والجليد) الحالة الغازية (السحب وبخار الماء).


والماء ينكمش ويقل حجمه إذا برد وهذا مسلك جميع المواد ، لكن الماء – في واحد من أعجب  خواص الماء الطبيعية – بعكس هذه العادة فإذا وصلت درجة حرارته 4 درجات مئوية , يبدأ حجمه بالزيادة والتمدد وإذا ما برد لأقل من هذه الدرجة وبسبب هذه الخاصية يطفو الثلج على سطح الماء , ولولا هذه الخاصية لأصبحت  البحار والمحيطات كتلة من الثلج لا أثر فيها للحياة وفي هذه الخاصية يجد الداعون إلى الله دليلا ملموسا لا يقبل الشك – إضافة لعدد غير محصور من هذه الدلائل – على أن هذا الكون مظهر من مظاهر القصد والحكمة المنسوبة إلى الله عز وجل , يصدمون به ادعاء الطبيعة الخالقة والصدفة المدبرة , وبناء على الحقيقة السابقة تكون أقل كثافة للماء عند درجة حرارة 4 درجات مئوية. 


*الماء في القران الكريم:*

يقول الله في محكم تنزيله "وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي" ويقول عز وجل "والله خلق كل دابة من ماء" وقد ورد ذكر الماء هذا الكائن العجيب في القرآن الكريم في ثلاثة وستين موضعا. (4)
ورغم أن التعريف التقليدي  للماء والذي تعلمناه في الصغر سرعان ما يردده اللسان وهو أن الماء: سائل عديم اللون والطعم والرائحة إلا أن فقهاء التفسير وعلماء الحياة أجمعوا على أن الماء: عميد الحياة وعصبها وسرها وعمدتها. (5)


*و كان عرشه على الماء :*

في الحديث الذي رواه  مسلم  في صحيحه قال: حدثني أبو الطاهر أحمد بن عمرو بن السرح ، حدثنا ابن وهب وأخبرني أبو هاني الخولاني عن أبي عبد الرحمن الجيبلي عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص ، قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: "كتب الله مقادير الخلق قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة قال: وعرشه على الماء" ويؤيد هذا ما رواه البخاري عن عرار بن حصين قال: قال أهل اليمن لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جئناك لنتفقه في الدين ولنسألك عن أول هذا الأمر فقال: "كان الله ولم يكن شيء قبله وكان عرشه على الماء".


وروى السدي عن أبي مالك وعن أبي صالح عن ابن عباس وعن ابن مسعود وعن ناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا: إن الله كان عرشه على الماء ولم يخلق شيئا غير ما خلق قبل الماء. (6)
ويدل صريح الآية الكريمة السابقة من سورة "هود" والأحاديث الشريفة المتواترة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله تعالى خلق الماء قبل أن يخلق السموات والأرض.
قال تعالى: "وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض وستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم أحسن عملا".
ومما يؤكد على ضرورة الماء واقترانه بالحياة وتشريف القرآن العظيم  لهذا المخلوق , أن نجد ذكره في الآية الكريمة السابقة من سورة هود – مقترنا بعرش الرحمن , وهو تشريف ومنزلة تكشف عنها  حقائق حيوية جمة سيتناولها البحث إن شاء الله. 


وحين يقال أن الماء عصب الحياة , فلا أدل على ذلك من نشوء الحضارات الإنسانية وازدهارها حول منابعه ووديانه ومجاريه وروافده واندثار الكثير من الحضارات القديمة أيضا بسبب نضوبه أو هلاك مصادره , وقيام الكثير من الحروب والصراعات والنزاعات حول منابع المياه على امتداد التاريخ الإنساني , ويتوقع الكثير من الخبراء احتدام هذه النزاعات والصراعات في المستقبل بل واندلاع الحروب بسبب السيطرة على مصادر المياه النقية , وحاليا تتعالى الأصوات من كافة التخصصات في كل من الشرق والغرب ، مطالبة: بالحفاظ على قطرة الماء نظيفة وكفالة وصولها إلى الفرد العادي كحق إنساني مؤكد وخاصة في المجتمعات الفقيرة وتطالب هذه الأصوات أيضا بسن المزيد من القوانين والتشريعات بدءا بالفرد وانتهاءا بالهيئات الدولية وذلك لحماية للماء من التلوث أو الإهدار. 


*المادة الأساسية للحياة:* 

يشكل الماء أكثر من 90% من محتويات المادة البروتوبلازمية المكونة للخلية ويوجد بها إما في العصير الخلوي أو في باقي عضيات الخلية الأخرى , كما يدخل في تكوين العديد من الجزيئات  الحيوية  بالجسم ويمثل وسطا صالحا لعمل الإنزيمات والبروتينات ..... الخ.


ووجود الماء شرط أساسي لحدوث تفاعلات التحلل للمواد المعقدة وتحويلها إلى مواد بسيطة يمكن لخلايا الجسم أن تمتصها وتستفيد منها , ويتم تحويل تلك المواد الغذائية كما يلي: 


أ– تتحول المادة الكربوهيدراتية (السكريات المعقدة) إلى سكريات بسيطة بواسطة إنزيمات التحلل السكري في وجود الماء إلى سكريات بسيطة مثل الجلوكوز , والتي تدخل في إطار دورة حيوية داخل الخلية  تهدف إلى إنتاج الطاقة اللازمة لاستمرار حياة الخلية. 


ب- تتحول المواد الدهنية بواسطة إنزيمات التحلل الدهني إلى مواد أبسط منها تركيبا تعرف بالأحماض الدهنية وفي وجود الماء كوسط ضروري لحدوث التفاعل الإنزيمي. 


جـ– تتحول المواد البروتينية المعقدة إلى أحماض أمينية أبسط منها في الناحية التركيبية , وأيسر في عملية امتصاص الجسم لها , ويتم ذلك التحول في وجود الماء.


يدخل الماء أيضا كمكون أساسي في عمليات تحويل المواد الغذائية المعقدة إلى بعضها ، كتحول الكربوهيدرات إلى بروتينات والعكس ، كما يدخل الماء في عمليات تخليق الهرمونات والإنزيمات , وسائر الإفرازات المغذية بالجسم , والتي تسيطر على عمليات الهدم والبناء بالخلية الحية.


ويمثل الماء المركب الأساسي الهام في عملية التمثيل الكلوروفيللى في النبات وهي العملية الأساسية   لحياة النبات , وذلك لتخليق المواد الغذائية المختلفة منها , كما يمتص النبات الماء من خلال مجموعه الجذري من التربة , حيث يصعد خلال أوعية الخشب ليدخل في عمليات النمو المختلفة للخلايا الحية , ويصل للورقة التي تمثل المصنع الحيوي للمواد الغذائية بالنبات , حيث توجد المادة الخضراء  الكلوروفيل , وفي وجود ضوء الشمس التي تمتصه الورقة وثاني أكسيد الكربون الممتص بواسطة ثغور الورقة من الجو , يتم اختزال المادة الخضراء وتحرير كم الطاقة المطلوب لعمليات البناء الحيوي.


ولا يقتصر دور الماء على عمليات البناء والتحول الغذائي فحسب بل يستخدمه الكائن الحي في إطار عملية حيوية بهدف تعديل الميزان الحراري لخلايا جسمه , حيث يعمل إخراج الماء من جسم  الكائن الحي على تلطيف درجة حرارته , وحدوث اختلال في الميزان المائي يؤدي إلى اختلال سير العمليات الحيوية داخل الجسم , وإصابة الجسم بالعديد من نواحي الخلل الوظيفي.


وبالرغم من أننا احتجنا لمعرفة تلك الأدوات والعمليات  الحيوية التي  يؤديها الماء إلى مئات المراكز البحثية وآلاف الباحثين والعديد من العلوم الحديثة فقد أشار القران إلى ذلك الدور منذ أكثر من أربعة عشر قرنا من الزمان وذلك في قول الله الخالق الحكيم "وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي". 


والتعبير باستخدام البعضية بحرف (من) هو تعبير أدق لتحديد دور الماء ، فهو لا يمثل الحياة بكاملها بل هو الجزء الأساسي لاستمرار المكونات الحية في أداء عملها.(7)


*الله أنزل الماء من السماء:*

يقول الحق تبارك و تعالى في كتابه العزيز: 
<>·
<>·
<>·
<>·
<>·
تقرر آيات القران العظيم في نحو ستة وعشرين موضعا ، أن الماء منزل من السماء , وأن الله وحده هو الذي ينزله ومن صفات هذا الماء الذي ينزله الله من السماء لتستمر به الحياة أنه: بقدر وطهور ومبارك وثجاج , وذلك تميزا له عن المطر والإمطار الذي يرتبط بالأذى أو العذاب أو الإهلاك. 
قال تعالى: 
<>·
<>·
<>·


*ماء السماء آيات و حقائق و نعم:*

يمن الله على عباده بإنزال الماء الذي يشربونه من السحاب , ولو منع الماء مع وجوده  في السحاب فلن يستطيعوا إنزاله ولو تمكن الناس من استمطار السحب فسيكون الماء حمضيا .. قال تعالى: "أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون ۞ أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن أم نحن المنزلون ۞ لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا فلولا تشكرون".
والمزن هو السحاب والأجاج هو شديد الملوحة أو هو المر الذي لا ينتفع به في شرب ولا زرع. وعذوبة الماء هي رحمة من الله وحده ، فماء السماء عذب مستساغ  شرابه ونؤمن نحن المسلمين بقدرة الله على قلب الماء العذب أجاجا وقد أصبح ذلك واقعا ، فاليوم يوجد ما يعرف بالأمطار الحمضية ففي المدن الصناعية  يتفاعل ثاني أكسيد الكربون المتواجد في الجو بنسب عالية في أيامنا هذه لأسباب تتعلق بتلوث الهواء مع بخار الماء ويتكون حمض الكربونيك الذي يزيد من حمضية الماء وكذا الحال يتكون حمض النيتريك من تفاعل أكاسيد النيتروجين , ويمثل تكوين حمض الكبريتيك الناتج من تفاعل الكبريت مع بخار الماء أخطر أنواع الأمطار وتنشأ مشكلة بيئية تسمى الأمطار الحمضية التي تؤثر على الكائنات فتؤدى إلى موت الأسماك في الأنهار والبحيرات ذات الحموضة العالية. (8)

والماء الذي ينزله الله تعالى من السماء لسقيا الإنسان والحيوان والنبات ، يسكن جزء منه الأرض وجزء يسلك ينابيع وجزء ثالث يساق أنهارا يقول الله تعالى: 
<>·
<>·
<>·


ولنتأمل هذه الكلمات: 


(فأسكناه) (فسلكه) (فسالت) وما فيها من بلاغة ودقة أداء لغوي يعكس حقيقة كل حالة من الحالات الثلاث:
فأسكناه جاءت مع قوله تعالى في الأرض , وسلكه تدل أن الماء أخذ طرقا ليكون بعد ذلك ينابيع في باطن الأرض وسالت تدل على السيل من مكان أعلى على سطح الأرض ، فالسير في أودية.
والأفعال الثلاثة بدأت بحرف الفاء ليفيد التعقيب والسرعة في الحدث الذي يتلو حدثا آخر.


أما عن سقياه للناس والأنعام فيقول تعالى: 
<>·
<>·
<>·
ويعلمنا القرآن الكريم ، أن الله تعالى يحيي بالماء الأرض بعد موتها.
يقول عز وجل: 
<>·
<>·
<>·
ثم يفصل لنا القرآن كيف يحيي الله الأرض بعد موتها وأنه تعالى يخرج الزرع من هذا الماء بأنواعه وألوانه وأشكاله يقول تعالى:
- "وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم".
- "فأنزلنا به الماء فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات".
- "وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به أزواجا من نبات شتى".
- "ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها".


والآيات الكريمة تدل هنا على التعامل المباشر بين ماء السماء والأرض ونلاحظ ذلك من العطف المباشر بين الفعلين "أنزل فاخرج" ولكن في آيات أخرى لا تأتي عملية الإخراج مباشرة وهذا يعني أن الماء لم يلتق مع النبات فور نزوله من السماء فلم يتم حينئذ ري مباشر وإنما عن طريق الأنهار وروافدها أو مياه الآبار والعيون وما يشق منها من ترع وقنوات ، ففي قوله تعالى: "وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا لنخرج به حبا ونباتا وجنات ألفافا" نجد كلمة ثجاجا أي غزيرا منصبا ، ينزل كالشلال أو السيل فلا يحتمله النبات فهو ينزل أولا على الجبال لتتحمل قوته الناتجة عن العصر وفي هذا قوله سبحانه: "وجعلنا فيها رواسي شامخات وأسقيناكم ماء فراتا".


ونلاحظ  ذكر الماء الفرات بعد ذكر الرواسي الشامخات وغالبا ما يكون خلف الرواسي الشامخات شلالات وأنهار يسوقها الله للأرض الجرز , وعلى ذلك يكون الزرع قد خرج بطريقتين: عن طريق ماء السماء مباشرة أو عبر وسائط أخرى كالأنهار وغيرها.


ولعل الفرق بين الأمرين  يتضح إذا علمنا أن زكاة  الزروع تكون العشر في الزرع المروي من  السماء ونصف العشر في غيره ويؤيد ذلك قوله تعالى: "ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض ثم يخرج به زرعا مختلفا ألوانه".


فالفعل يخرج مسبوق بحرف العطف "ثم" الذي يفيد التراخي وذلك لأن الإخراج لم يعقب إنزال الماء وإنما تم تخزين الماء أولا في الأرض ليستعمل بعد ذلك وبذلك يكون هذا الزرع الخارج مرويا بالعيون والآبار وهكذا تكون الآيات جميعها قد ذكرت كل أنواع الري. (9)


*إشارات قرآنية لعملية إخراج النبات:* 

يقول الله تعالى: - "هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم فيه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون".
- "وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت و أنبتت من كل زوج بهيج". 
- "ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت".
في هذه الآيات يستعرض القرآن الكريم ما يحدثه الماء بالأرض وتنقل لنا الآيات حركة الأرض التي تدل على دبيب الحياة فيها بعد الموت وما يجري داخل التربة من عمليات حيوية وتفاعلات كيميائية , وما ينتج عن هذه العمليات ، من نبت الأرض ونمو النبات وكيف ينبت هذا الماء الشجر الضخم العملاق من بذرة لا تكاد ترى من صغرها ودقتها ، فتتحول بالماء إلى هذا الحجم , وفيها من الألوان المبهجة والثمار الطيبة والروائح الذكية.
"ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها"
ترى أنحن الذين فعلنا ذلك ؟ أنحن الذين أنبتنا وأخرجنا أم أنه الله ؟
"أفرأيتم ما تحرثون أأنتم تزرعونه أم نحن الزارعون"
هكذا يفعل الماء بالأرض وهكذا ينبت الزرع ويخرج النبات , أشجار وأزهار وفاكهة وثمار وحبوب وخضار ... (10)


*الدورة المائية:*

كمية الماء ثابتة على سطح الأرض وذلك باستثناء الحالات الإعجازية الإلهية ، وقطرة ماء التي نستهلكها مصيرها إلى المحيط في يوم من الأيام , ثم إلى السحب في يوم آخر , ثم ماء نازلا من السماء في يوم يليه (دورة الماء في الطبيعة) وهكذا يستعمل الماء ثم يعاد استعماله مرات و مرات , ولا يمكن استنفاذه أو إفناؤه إلا بإذن الله ولنتدبر قوله تعالى: "وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر".
ولقد ورد عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قوله: ليس عام بأمطر من عام ، وأثبت العلم أن كمية الماء التي تنزل من السماء كل عام ثابتة وكذلك كمية  الماء المتبخر وهي الحقيقة  التي أوضحها القرآن في الآية الثامنة عشرة من سورة (المؤمنون) يقول تبارك وتعالى: "وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه  في الأرض وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون".
والشيء الذي يختلف هو توزيع الأمطار من مكان إلى مكان آخر على سطح الأرض.
قال تعالى: "ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليتذكروا فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا" والشيء العجيب أن كمية الماء التي تفقد بالبخر من المحيط ، تفوق كمية الماء النازل من السماء إلى المحيط بحوالي 46000كيلو متر مكعب من الماء وذلك نظرا لاتساع السطح المعرض لعمليات البخر , وحتى ينتظم الميزان المائي للمحيط ، يتم تعويض المحيط بنفس المقدار من الماء أي بمقدار 46000كيلو متر مكعب من الماء الجاري على اليابسة والذي يصب في المحيطات.


وتوضح الأرقام التالية نسب توزيع الماء في العالم:


*المصدر*
*النسبة المئوية*

المحيطات
الثلاجات و غيرها من الجليد
الماء الجوفي
البحيرات العذبة
البحيرات المالحة
رطوبة الأرض
الغلاف الجوى
الأنهار
97.2 %
2.15 %
0.61%
0.009 %
0.008%
0.005%
0.001%
0.0001%




و إذا كانت الأرض توصف أحيانا بأنها كوكب مائي , فالحقيقة أن أكثر من 97% من الماء الموجود ضمن نطاقها , ماء شديد الملوحة غير صالح لحياة البشر وكثير من الحيوانات (مياه البحار والمحيطات والبحيرات المالحة) و3% تقريبا من مجموع الماء على سطح الأرض ماء عذب وهذا الماء العذب أيضا غير متوافر بصورة كاملة , إذ إن نسبة منه محتجزة في شكل جليد وأنهار جليدية (2.15%) وهذا يعنى أن المتوفر من المياه العذبة لا يتعدى 0.9% معظمها مختزن في باطن الأرض ولا ننسى الماء المعلق في الغلاف الجوى ونسبته لا تتجاوز واحدا من الألف من 1% من المجموع الكلي على سطح الأرض.
وبعد هذا التوضيح لتوزيع نسب المياه على كوكب الأرض نتناول بالحديث التفصيلي مصادر هذه المياه الأرضية على ضوء آيات القرآن الكريم. (11)


*مصادر المياه على كوكب الأرض:*

*أولا الأنهار:*

تعتبر الأنهار من أهم مصادر المياه العذبة على سطح الأرض , والأنهار عبارة عن مسطحات مائية تنساب على اليابسة في مجرى طويل. وتبدأ معظم الأنهار من أعالي  الجبال والتلال أو من جبال جليدية أو ينابيع أو بحيرات وتصب في نهاية المطاف في البحار والمحيطات وأطول أنهار العالم (نهر النيل) في قارة أفريقيا , إذ يبلغ طوله 6.671 كيلو متر , يليه في الطول نهر (الأمازون) في أمريكا الجنوبية بطول 6.437 كيلو مترا , لكن هذا الأخير يحمل من المياه أكثر من أي نهر آخر ثم يأتي بعد ذلك نهر (يانجتسي) في الصين بطول 6300 كيلو مترا.
والمياه الدولية أو النهر الدولي , مصطلح يعنى المياه التي تتصل في حوض طبيعي داخل دولتين أو أكثر ويشمل المجرى الرئيسي للنهر وروافده. (12)


*ظواهر متعلقة بالأنهار:*

يقول الحق تبارك و تعالى: "أنزل من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها" والآية الكريمة تشير إلى ظواهر في الطبيعة متعلقة بالأنهار منها:


*أ- رتبة الأنهار:*


حيث تصب الأنهار الصغيرة في الأنهار الكبيرة , وبذلك توجد أنهار رئيسية وروافد لها , و النهر ذو الرتبة الأولى روافد والنهر ذو الرتبة الثانية ينشأ من التقاء نهرين من أنهار الرتبة الأولى وهكذا بقية الرتب.


*ب- حمولة النهر:*


تحتوى معظم أنهار العالم الكبيرة على ما يقرب من 110 – 120 جزءا من المليون من الأيونات الذائبة , أي أن كل لتر من ماء الأنهار يحتوي على 1/10 من الجرام من المواد الذائبة وتحمل أغلب أنهار العالم الجزء الأكبر من حمولتها في هيئة معلقات , ومن أمثلة الأنهار الطبيعية في العالم النهر الأصفر في الصين ونهر جانجا في الهند , حيث يحمل كل منهما ما يزيد على 1.5 مليون طن من الرواسب.


وتبلغ حمولة نهر المسيسبي 450 مليون  طن سنويا , و توجد حمولة القاع على هيئة حمولة متدحرجة أو منزلقة أو منقذفة ومما لا شك فيه أن معظم الحمولة سواء كانت معلقة أو حتى ذائبة بالإضافة إلى حمولة القاع فمصيرها ، أن تستقر على قاع بعملية الترسيب ، مكونة الرواسب المختلفة التي تتماسك بعد ترسيبها وتكون الصخور الرسوبية وتلك الحمولة المستقرة تتحدث عنها الآية الكريمة: "وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض" وتعطي الآية مدخلا لدراسة نوعين من الرواسب. 


*<>·توجد علاقة حميمة بين الذهب والصخور النارية ويتم تركيز الذهب بطريقة ميكانيكية , فعلى سبيل المثال يقوم نهر النيل بتركيز الذهب الذي تحمله المياه من الجبال الحبشية وأيضا تقوم الأدوية التي تسيل بالمياه بتركيز الذهب من المناطق الجبلية التي تخترقها ويتركز الذهب ومعه كثير من المعادن الثقيلة ذات الأوزان النوعية العالية مثل: الفضة والجرانيت والروتيل والفلورايت وغيرها , حيث تمكث في قاع النهر , ففي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية يستخرج الذهب بنسبة 5 – 10 من الإنتاج من رواسب المكث.*

*<>·*
*
تتكون الرواسب النوعية مثل رواسب المكث السابقة في قاع  النهر أو على شاطئ البحر وتكون الرواسب بصفة عامة الأراضي الخصبة في دلتاوات الأنهار , وقد تحتوى على ثروات الغاز الطبيعي كمصدر مهم من مصادر الطاقة , ويتسع مدلول قوله تعالى: "ما ينفع الناس" ليشمل رواسب الرمل المستخدمة في صناعة الزجاجات ومواد البناء , وكذا رواسب الطين المستخدمة في صناعة الزخرفيات والأسمنت وغيرها ويتسع مفهوم المنفعة إلى الرواسب التي تحتملها الأنهار إلى قاع البحر وهكذا نجد أن الآية تشير إلى علم أساسي من علوم الأرض وهو علم الصخور الرسوبية. 


جـ- الأنهار البديعة:
من بديع صنع الله ومن المحير حقا ، أن تشق الأنهار مجاريها ذات الجوانب الحادة في سلاسل الجبال في تحد عجيب! ولكن لماذا ينحت النهر مجراه في السلسلة الجبلية وليس فيما حولها ؟ 


وقد حاول العلماء الإجابة على هذا السؤال فأعطى المداخل التالية: 
عادة ما ينشا النهر في الأصل في الأرض الممهدة ذات الانحدار اللطيف التي تغطى سلسلة الجبال المدفونة تحت سطحها , أي أن يركب فوقها , وينحت النهر رواسب الأرض ويكون أخدودا في السلسلة الجبلية , إنها يد القدرة التي مكنت وأوحت إلى النهر أن يتحدى الجبال الراسيات , وكثير من السبل في الجبال ما هي إلا أودية  جافة وصدق الله العظيم حين قال: "وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بهم وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون". 
ويذهب الأستاذ عيد الورداني ، أن الأنهار مخلوقة وليست مكونة بفعل الماء يقول: (فهذه الأنهار التي تجرى في الأرض قد خلقت في يومي المرحلة الثانية للخلق ولا صحة أبدا لما يقوله التجريبيون أن هذه الأنهار تكونت بفعل الماء , بل إن الثابت أن الأنهار شقها الله عز وجل "ثم شققنا الأرض شقا" وليست من فعل الماء , ويقول تعالى: "وهو الذي مد الأرض وجعل فيها رواسي وأنهارا" 
ويعلل الأستاذ الورداني لظاهرة ارتباط ذكر الأنهار بذكر الجبال بقوله: وذلك لأن الأنهار تجري ومن ثم ستكون دائما في حاجة لمدها بالماء فهو تعالى قد خلق الأنهار بادئة من وراء الجبال الرواسي حتى إذا ما نزل ماء السحاب عليها لم يتفرق في كل جهة بل يتجه إلى حيث يوجهه الله "أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز". (13)


د- الأسر النهري أو الأنهار الأسيرة:


نادرا ما يأسر نهر نهرا آخر مجاورا له ولكن يجري في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه جريانه على جانبي السلسلة الجبلية. وفي هذه الحالة ينحت النهر الآسر مجراه بسرعة تفوق سرعة النهر الأسير وربما يرجع السبب في ذلك لوقوعه على الجانب الذي يستقبل كمية أكبر من المياه أو لأن صخور مجراه أقل قساوة من صخور مجرى النهر الآخر , حينئذ يزول الحاجز و يأسر النهر القوي النهر الضعيف. (14)

ثانيا مياه المحيطات و البحار:





وهي تشكل أكثر من 97% من المياه الموجودة على سطح الأرض , وتتكون قشرة المحيط من البازلت ذي الكثافة العالية  ويصل سمكها إلى 100 كم فقط وعلى العكس من ذلك فإن قشرة القارة تتكون من جرانيت الكثافة المنخفضة ويصل متوسط سمكها حوالي 30 كيلو مترا , وبالتالي فإن القارات تطفو بارزة بينما تهبط قيعان المحيطات.



 كيف تكونت المحيطات و البحار :

وللإجابة على هذا السؤال   يتصور العلماء: أن الأرض كانت في مهدها كويكبا ، تكون من بقايا سديم كان يحيط بالشمس وحينما أخذت الأرض في التكوين , بدأت تسخن بسبب الحرارة الناتجة عن تصادم مكوناتها وبسبب جاذبيتها ، ونتيجة تحلل العناصر المشعة واستمرار الحرارة في الزيادة انصهر حديد الأرض وغاص في المركز مكونا اللب واستمر النشاط البركاني وأخرجت الأرض كميات كبيرة من بخار الماء وغازات أخرى غطتها فيما يشبه بحرا من الحمم الحمراء الساخنة وبعد ذلك أخذت الأرض تبرد رويدا رويدا وسمحت هذه البرودة بتكثف السحب وبخار الماء البركاني وسقوط الأمطار وبذلك نشأت المحيطات والبحار منذ قرابة 4 مليون سنة ثم أصبحت مياهها مالحة نتيجة لاتحاد الكلورين الموجود في الغازات البركانية بالصوديوم الناتج عن التجوية الكيميائية لمكونات القشرة , أي أن مصدر الماء قد أتى من باطنها وهذا هو الذي قرره القرآن الكريم قبل أن يتوصل إليه العلم في أيامنا هذه وصدق الله العظيم إذ يقول "والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها". (15)


ظواهر متعلقة بالبحار و المحيطات:
1- مرج البحرين وبرزخ الملتقى: 

تحدث القرآن عن مرج البحرين وعن برزخ بينهما في آيتين من آياته قال تعالى: "هو الذي مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرا محجورا".
وقال تعالى: "مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان" وقد كشف العلم عن بعض أوجه الإعجاز فيما يتعلق بمرج البحرين والبرزخ بينهما على ضوء: 


قانون التمدد السطحي: 

أو ما يسمى  قانون المط السطحي والذي يفصل بين السائلين حيث يختلف تجاذب الجزيئات من سائل لآخر ولذا يحتفظ  كل سائل باستقلاليته في مجاله.


2- برزخ بين المحيطات:

تذكر آية سورة الفرقان: أن البحرين أحدهما عذب فرات وأن الآخر ملح أجاج "وهو الذي مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرا محجورا" بينما لم يرد تحديد للبحرين المذكورين في آية سورة الرحمن في قوله تعالى: "مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان" إلا أن الآية التي تليها قد أشارت إلى أن ماء البحرين ماء مالح لأن اللؤلؤ والمرجان لا يخرجان إلا من الماء المالح , إذن فلا بد أن يكون بين البحرين برزخ عند التقائهما , ولكن الفروق بين الآيتين تدعونا أيضا إلى التساؤل ما الفرق بين البرزخين عن قانون التمدد السطحي وكذلك مستوى القاعدة لكل من النهر والبحر أو البحر والمحيط.


فالبرزخ بين المالحين لا يمنع الاختلاط فماء كل منهما مالح ولكن دون أن يبغي أحدهما على الآخر (لا يبغيان) أما البرزخ بين المالح والعذب فإنه يمنع الاختلاط منعا باتا لقوله تعالى: "وحجرا محجورا". (16)


3- المد و الجزر:
على شاطئ فرنسا الشمالي الغربي حيث يوجد جبل سانت مايكل المشهور ببناء أثري مشيد على صخرته المخروطية ... اعتاد الناس هناك أن يروا هذا الجبل يصير جزيرة مرتين كل يوم ، إذ يغطي البحر تماما الأرض المحيطة به ومن ثم فأثناء ذلك يغدو الوصول إلى الصخرة ذات البناء الأثري الجميل مقصورا فقط على طريق ضيق منشأ خصيصا للوصول إليه .. إن هذه الظاهرة التي تحدث هنالك يوميا هي التي تسمى ظاهرة المد والجزر. (17)


كيف تحدث الظاهرة ؟

تتعرض الأرض إلى تأثيرات قوى الجاذبية من جانب الشمس والقمر , وحسب قوانين نيوتن في الجاذبية فإن قوة الجذب بين جسمين تتناسب طرديا مع حاصل ضرب كتلتهما وعكسيا مع مربع المسافة بين مركز ثقلهما , ونتيجة لاختلاف الخصائص الفيزيقية بين الشمس والأرض والتي تختلف عنها بين الأرض والقمر لكننا حين نتطرق إلى مسألة المد والجذر فإن الأمر الذي يهمنا هو الفارق بين قوى الجاذبية المؤثرة على نقطة على سطح الأرض , وسبب الاهتمام في هذا الفارق يعود إلى أنه يشكل العامل الأساسي في حركة المد والجزر.
*

----------


## روضة الادب

*أنواع المد:

إذا حدث وأن وقع مركز الأرض والقمر والشمس في خط مستقيم واحد فإن منسوب  المياه يرتفع إلى أعلى مستوى , وحسب حسابات النظرية فإن أقصى ارتفاع للماء  وقت المد يساوى 51.6 سم , وسواء كان القمر والشمس على جانب واحد بالنسبة  للأرض أو كانا على جانبين مختلفين فإن ارتفاع الماء يصل إلى أعلى منسوب ,  والسبب في ذلك كما أسلفنا .. أن النقاط المتقابلة على سطح الأرض والواقعة  على الخط الواصل بين المركزين تتعرضان إلى قوتين متساويتين في المقدار  ومختلفتين في الاتجاه , ويعرف المد في هذه الحالة باسم المد الربيعى Spring  Tide ويصل منسوب المياه إلى أعلى ارتفاعاته , وحيث يدور القمر حول الأرض  مرة  في كل شهر قمري فإن مراكز الأجسام الثلاثة (الأرض ، الشمس ، القمر)  تقع في خط مستقيم واحد مرتين في كل شهر وتبعا لذلك يصل منسوب المياه إلى  أعلى ارتفاعاته مرتين في كل شهر قمري , أما حين لا تقع مراكز الأجسام  الثلاثة على خط مستقيم فإن ارتفاع منسوب المياه يقل عن مستوى منسوب المد  الربيعي , وأقل منسوب ترتفع إليه المياه يحصل حين يكون الخط الواصل بين  مركزي الأرض والقمر متعامدا مع الخط الواصل بين مركز الأرض والشمس , ويكون  ارتفاع منسوب المياه حسب نظرية المد التوازني 25.9 سم ويعرف المد في هذه  الحالة باسم المد المحاقي ويكون في العادة في نهاية الأسبوعين الأول  والثالث من الشهر القمري بعكس المد الربيعي الذي يحصل في بداية الشهر  ومنتصفه.


وبالإضافة إلى المد الربيعي والمد المحاقي هناك ظاهرة المد الدافق Tidal  Bore وهي عبارة عن كتلة من ماء المد تدخل فم الأنهار عبر موجة أو موجتين أو  ثلاث موجات على الأكثر , تصحبها جبهة عالية عظيمة الانحدار , ولا يمكن أن  يتكون المد الدافق إلا في الأنهار التي تحمى أفواهها مكسرات الموج الرملية  أو على طول الشواطئ التي يكتنفها مدى كبير للمد والجزر فتعمل العوائق  الرملية على بقاء كتلة الماء متخلفة حتى تراكمها بالقدر الكافي لاندفاعها  من فوق تلك العوائق واكتساحها النهر , وقد يتم ذلك على طول مئات  الكيلومترات , ولنهر الأمازون مثلا مد دافق ينطلق عبر عدة مئات من  الكيلومترات إلى الداخل , كما قد يتجاوز ارتفاعه 5 أمتار في بعض الأحيان.  (19)


ثالثا المياه الجوفية:

قال تعالى: "وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه في الأرض وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون".
قال تعالى: "ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض".
تتجلى نعمة الله على عباده في كمية الماء الوفيرة المختزنة تحت سطح الأرض  والتي تبلغ ستين ضعفا من الماء العذب في الأنهار والبحيرات ، وقد تكونت  خزائن الماء الجوفي منذ مئات الملايين من السنين , وتعد خزائن الماء الجوفي  آية من آيات الله من حيث وفرة الماء فيها وعذوبته أو القدرة التخزينية  الهائلة لها نظرا لبطء حركة الماء الجوفي أو لانتشار خزائنه في تكوينات  أرضية مختلفة وهي ما تعرف بخزائن أو مكامن الماء الجوفي .. إن جزءا من  الماء الذي ينزل من السماء يتحرك لأسفل لكن يسكن تحت الثرى فهو يمر أولا  بحزام التربة فيتشبع بالماء ثم يترك هذا الحزام مخترقا الصخر المشقق المسمى  بنطاق التهوية وهو نطاق غير مشبع بالماء , ثم يتحرك بعد ذلك ليسكن نطاق  التشبع الذي يكوَن خزائن الماء الجوفي. (20)


الماء في السنة النبوية الشريفة
التعامل مع الماء في السنة النبوية:

إن أكثر أحاديث الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) المبسوطة في كتب الصحاح  والمصنفات الفقهية تتناول الماء من زاوية أكثر أهمية وواقعية ، إذ تتصل   بالسلوك الإنساني وهي زاوية آداب التعامل والاستعمال , وتتحدث السنة  النبوية عن الماء في هذا المجال حديثا فائق الرقي والتحضر - يعكس تقديرا  وفهما عظيما لدور هذا الكائن الحيوي وعظيم ضرورته لسائر الكائنات  والمخلوقات , وحين نتناول  بعض هذه الجوانب الحضارية في سنة رسولنا الكريم  (صلى الله عليه وسلم) – تعاملا مع الماء وإدراكا لحيويته نقول: 


أولا: جعلت السنة النبوية وعلي هدى من القرآن العظيم – الماء الطهور أداة  الطهارة الأولى والرئيسية في التشريع الإسلامي , وأعلت من شأن الطهارة وحثت  عليها إلى الدرجة التي ترقى إلى معادلة نصف الإيمان , قال صلى الله عليه و  سلم: "الطهور شطر الإيمان".


فالماء إذن يصبح  متداخلا بقوة وبصورة أساسية  في مسألة الإيمان وهي في الإسلام مسألة عقيدة.
ثانيا: ربطت السنة النبوية بين التعامل مع الماء كقضية قيم سلوكية إنسانية  وما تجسده هذه القيم من (إيجاب) أو (سلب) (نافعة أو ضارة) بمردوداتها  الإيمانية من ثواب أو عقاب في الدار الآخرة.


ثالثا: أكدت السنة النبوية على الحق الإنساني المبدئي في الماء , وصرحت  بهذا الحق العام والمشاع وشددت على تحريم احتكاره أو إفساده أو إهداره ,  ونستطيع أن ندرك ما في هذا الجانب الأخير من أهمية , إذا علمنا أن ثمة  العديد من المحاولات والخطط ذات الآليات الفاعلة وخاصة لدى الدول الكبرى  للهيمنة على منابع الماء والاتجاه بقوة نحو عولمته ، تلك بعض الجوانب  الحضارية البارزة التي نلاحظها حين نستعرض ما ورد في سنة النبي (صلى الله  عليه وسلم) عن التعامل مع قضية الماء قوام الحياة وسر الأحياء. (21)


طهارة الماء الذاتية بين السنة والعلم: 

ورد عن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) في دعائه بين التكبير والقراءة عند  الصلاة: "للهم اغسلني من خطاياي بالثلج والماء والبرد" – رواه الجماعة إلا  الترمذي , وحين سئل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن الوضوء بماء البحر قال:  هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته – رواه الخمسة.


والحديثان الشريفان  يتفقان على إثبات الطهارة الذاتية لكل من: ماء السماء  وثلجها وبردها وكذلك ماء البحر , ويشير الحديث الأول بصفة خاصة إلى التفرقة  بين الثلج والماء والبرد والمعروف أن القرآن الكريم تحدث عن طهارة ماء  السماء في ذاته في قوله تعالى: "وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا" ووصفه القرآن  أيضا بأنه مبارك: "وأنزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا ويأتي العلم بعد ذلك  بمئات السنين ليحلل قطرة الماء النازلة من السماء ويحتفي بها احتفاء عظيما  ليدرك بعض معاني القرآن السامية والأحاديث النبوية الحكيمة في وصف ماء  السماء بأنه طهور ومبارك ومطهر.


ويأتي أيضا العلماء يتحدثون عن الدورة المائية ودورة قاع المحيطات وحركة  الألواح والقشرة المحيطة وغيرها من الظواهر المتعلقة  بالماء ويدركون حكمة  القرآن العظيم والسنة النبوية وإعجازهما حين يقرران أن طهارة ماء السماء  والبحر في ذاتهما.


أما عن دعاء الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم): "للهم اغسلني بالماء والثلج  والبرد" – ففيه إشارة دقيقة وواضحة تفرق بين كل منهم وهي من الأمور التي لم  تتكشف للبشرية إلا بعد دراسة السحب.
فالسحب نوعان , البساطية والركامية , ويشير القرآن الكريم إلى السحب  البساطية بقوله تعالى: "الله الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فيبسطه في  السماء كيف يشاء ويجعله كسفا فترى الوتق يخرج من خلاله". 
وأيضا في قوله تعالى: "ألم تر أن الله يزجي سحابا ثم يؤلف بينه ثم يجعله ركاما". 
وتتكون السحب الركامية من ثلاث طبقات: 
1- الطبقة العليا وتتكون من بللورات الثلج والبرد. 
2- الوسطى من خليط من نقط الماء فوق البرد وبللورات الثلج. 
3- السفلى وتتكون من نقط الماء النامية. 
والبرد قطع  يتراوح حجمها من حبات في حجم بيض الحمام إلى قبضة اليد ، وأما الثلج فيشبه القطن المندوف. (22)


الماء والطهارة في الفقه الإسلامي:

المعروف أن الماء في الفقه الإسلامي ثلاثة أقسام: 
أولا: الماء الطهور ، وهو الطاهر في ذاته المطهر لغيره ، كماء المطر والثلج والبرد وماء البحر. 
ثانيا: الماء الطاهر ، وهو الطاهر في ذاته غير المطهر لغيره ، كسوائل العصيرات والشاي والقهوة والحليب. 
ثالثا: الماء النجس ، وهو ما اختلط بنجاسة ، كالبول أو الغائط ولا تحصل به طهارة بل يحصل نجس وقذر وأذى.
والطهارة الحقيقية في الشريعة الإسلامية  تكون بالماء الطهور وهناك الطهارة  الحكمية التي تكون بالتيمم إذا لم يتوفر الماء , أو كان نادرا لا يزيد عن  حاجة الشرب , ويشرع الإسلام الوضوء لكل صلاة والغسل بعد الجنابة وحال إسلام  المرء ، بالإضافة إلى غسل الجمعة والعيدين وغيرهما من العبادات وجميعها  تكون بالماء الطهور وفي حالة انعدامه أو ندرته يجزئ التيمم بالتراب. (23)

كفالة (الأمن المائي) في السنة النبوية: 

جاء في فقه السنة للسيد سابق: ماء الأنهار والبحار وماء العيون والأمطار  هذه الأنواع كلها ملك للناس جميعا ليس أحد أولى بها من أحد وهي لا تباع ولا  تشترى ما دامت في موضعها.
يقول الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فيما رواه أبو داود: "المسلمون شركاء في  ثلاث الماء ، والكلأ والنار." ، وروى إياس المزني أنه رأى ناسا يبيعون  الماء فقال: "لا تبيعوا الماء فإني سمعت رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  ينهى أن يباع الماء."
أما إذا أحرز الإنسان الماء وحازه أصبح ملكا له وحينئذ يجوز بيعه ويكون في  هذه الحال مثل الحطب المباح أخذه الذي يحل إحرازه وفي الحديث يقول الرسول  (صلى الله عليه وسلم): "لئن يتحطب أحدكم حزمة من حطب فيبيعها خير له من أن   يسأل الناس أعطوه أو منعوه" وكذا إذا حفر بئرا في ملكه أوضع آلة لاستخراجه  فإنه يجوز بيعه في هذه الحالات , فقد ثبت أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  قدم المدينة وفيها بئر تسمى بئر رومة يملكها يهودي ويبيع الماء منها للناس  فأقره على بيعه وأقر المسلمين على شرائهم منه , واستمر الأمر على هذا حتى  اشتراها عثمان رضي الله عنه ووقفها على المسلمين. (24)
ونظرا لارتفاع تكاليف ونفقات نقل المياه وإنشاء المحطات الضخمة لتنقيتها أو  تحلية ماء البحر ، فقد ذهبت معظم دول وحكومات العالم إلى فرض رسوم استهلاك  على مواطنيها ، تكون أحيانا مكلفة في الدول الفقيرة وتصل إلى أدنى  مستوياتها في الدول الغنية ، ويمكن أن تصل إلى حد المجانية والحق الطبيعي  المشاع وذلك هو الأصل في الشرع الإسلامي ويتفق مع هدى الرسول (صلى الله  عليه وسلم) في هذا الشأن الإنساني الحيوي.
وكفالة الأمن المائي العام مسئولية تقع على عاتق الدول والحكومات وواجب من واجباتها الأساسية.


إستراتيجية الماء في الحروب:


يحرص القادة العسكريون وخبراء الإستراتيجية الحربية على تأمين قواتهم  العسكرية والأخذ بزمام المبادأة في تحقيق المزايا الميدانية لهذه القوات ,  ومما يدخل في هذا الإطار تأمين خطوط الاتصال والإمداد بأنواعها. ونجد في  السنة أن أول صدام عسكري للمسلمين ضد قوى الشرك والوثنية في معركة بدر  الكبرى – وجد المسلمون أنفسهم قد فرض عليهم القتال فتوجه الرسول القائد  (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إلى أصحابه لأخذ الرأي والمشورة , وجاء الحباب من  المنذر إلى رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) فقال: "أرأيت هذا المنزل أمنزلا  أنزلكه الله ليس لنا أن نتقدم ولا نتأخر عنه , أم هو الرأي والحرب  والمكيدة ؟ قال بل الرأي والحرب والمكيدة قال: يا رسول الله .. فإن هذا ليس  بمنزل , أمض بالناس حتى تأتي أدنى ماء من القوم فنعسكر فيه ثم نبني عليه  حوضا فنملأه ماء , ثم نقاتل القوم فنشرب ولا يشربون. فقال رسول الله (صلى  الله عليه وسلم) لقد أشرت بالرأي , ثم أمر بإنفاذه , فلم يجئ نصف الليل حتى  تحولوا كما رأى الحباب وامتلكوا مواقع الماء. (25)
ولا يخفي في ما في هذا الهدى النبوي العسكري من ضمان المزية الإستراتيجية  وتعويض النقص الشديد الذي كان يعانيه المسلمون في العدد والعتاد في هذه  المعركة المصيرية الفاصلة والتي وصفها القرآن بيوم الفرقان "يوم التقى  الجمعان". 


أنسنة الماء والحفاظ على مظاهر الحياة أثناء الغزو: 

وإذا كانت الصدامات العسكرية بين الجيوش تتيح التمويه والخداع والمبادرة  بكسب المواقع الاستراتيجية وإحراز المزايا الميدانية ، فقد حرصت السنة  النبوية في نفس الوقت على فرض المبادئ والقيم الإنسانية خلال الغزو الوقائي  وأثناء التعامل مع المدنيين وشددت التوجيهات النبوية الكريمة في هذا  المجال ودعت إلى عدم المساس بالحياة الإنسانية والنباتية والحيوانية  ومصادرها , ولا نعجب إذ وصفت  الحروب الإسلامية من قبل كثير من المؤرخين في  الشرق والغرب بأنها الحروب الرحيمة ، تعبيرا عن التزام الجيوش الإسلامية  وقادتها بهدى القرآن الكريم وسنة الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وفلسفة  الحروب وأهدافها في الإسلام – وهي في الأساس حروب دفاعية ومن ثم ، فليس من  غاياتها على الإطلاق القتل أو التخريب أو التنكيل العشوائي.
وقد أفاض علماء المسلمين ومؤرخوهم في بسط هذا الهدى الإسلامي الكريم في باب  الجهاد والحرب وأوردوا في ذلك أمثلة ومواقف كثيرة من سنة النبي (صلى الله  عليه وسلم) ووصاياه وأيضا ما أثر عن السلف الصالح من توجيهات تتمثل رحمة  الإسلام وتعاليم الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام الذي أرسل رحمة للعالمين "وإذا  كان الإسلام أباح الحرب كضرورة من الضرورات , فإنه يجعلها مقدرة بقدرها ,  فلا يقاتل إلا المقاتلين في المعركة , أما من تجنب الحرب فلا يحل قتله أو  التعرض له بحال , وحرم الإسلام كذلك قتل النساء والأطفال والمرضى والشيوخ  والرهبان والعباد والأجراء في الأراضي الزراعية وغيرها , وحرم المثلة , بل  حرم قتل الحيوان وإفساد الزروع , والمياه وتلويث الآبار وهدم البيوت , وحرم  الإجهاز على الجريح , وتتبع الفار , وذلك أن الحرب كعملية جراحية لا يجب  أن تتجاوز المرض بمكان.
وفي ذلك روى سليمان بن بريه عن أبيه: أن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  كان إذا أمرً أميرا على جيش أو سرية ، أوصاه في خاصته بتقوى الله , وبمن  معه من المسلمين خيرا , ثم قال: أغزوا باسم الله , في سبيل قاتلوا من كفر  بالله ، أغزوا ولا تغدروا ولا تمثلوا , ولا تقتلوا وليدا".
وحدث نافع عن عبد الله بن عمر: "أن امرأة وجدت في بعض مغازي الرسول (صلى  الله عليه وسلم) مقتولة ، فأنكر ذلك ونهى عن قتل النساء والصبيان". – رواه  مسلم . وروى رباح بن ربيع: أن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مر على امرأة  مقتولة في بعض الغزوات , ولعلها هي المرأة في الحديث المذكور قبل هذا –  فوقف عليها , ثم قال: "ما كانت هذه لتقاتل" ثم نظر في وجوه أصحابه وقال  لأحدهم: ألحق بخالد بن الوليد , فلا يقتلن أجيرا ولا امرأة".
وعن عبد الله بن زيد قال: نهى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن المثلة. – رواه البخارى.
وقال عمران بن حصين كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يحثنا على الصدقة  وينهانا عن المثلة وفي وصية أبى بكر (رضي الله عنه) لأسامة حين بعثه إلى  الشام: "لا تخونوا ولا تغلوا ولا تمثلوا ولا تقتلوا طفلا صغيرا ولا شيخا  كبيرا ولا امرأة ولا تعقروا نخلا ولا تحرقوه ولا تقطعوا شجرا مثمرا ولا  تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيرا إلا لمأكلة وسوف تمرون بقوم قد فرغوا أنفسهم  في الصوامع (عباد ورهبان) فدعوهم وما فرغوا أنفسهم له".
وكذلك فعل سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب (رضي الله عنه) , فقد جاء في كتاب له: "لا  تغلوا ولا تغدروا ولا تقتلوا وليدا واتقوا الله في الفلاحين" وكان من  وصاياه لأمراء الجنود: "لا تقتلوا هرما , ولا امرأة , ولا وليدا واتقوا  قتلهم إذا التقى الزحفان , وعند شن الغارات." (26)
إن إنسانية الإسلام ورحمته الواضحة في الحروب , وتلك المبادئ النبوية السامية المتبعة أثناء الغزو تؤكد على ما يلي: 
أولا: تعظيم الإسلام للحياة وتقديسها لأن صلاح الدين من صلاح الحياة ولأن الدنيا هي مزرعة الآخرة.
ثانيا: حرص الإسلام البالغ ورحمته السابغة على الأحياء والمدنيين والأبرياء وخاصة النساء والأطفال والشيوخ.
ثالثا: صيانة موارد ومظاهر الحياة من زروع ومياه وأنعام بكل أنواعها  وتأمينها تحت كل الظروف والأحوال ، خاصة في ظروف الحرب حتى لو كانت تقع في  أرض العدو.
هذه المبادئ والقيم من شأنها أن تدعم السلام وترسخ الأمن اللازمين للحياة  وتقلل من النزاعات والحروب وتجعلها في أضيق نطاق ممكن وهو الدفاع والحماية  عن الأوطان والأعراض والأديان وبالتالي فمبادئ الإسلام وسنة رسول الله (صلى  الله عليه وسلم) في هذا المجال إنما هي إثراء للحياة وصيانة للموارد وحفاظ  على البيئة ومقوماتها وهو ما نستعرضه لاحقا بالتفصيل. 

*
*
النهى عن الإسراف والحث على ترشيد استهلاك الماء: 

القصد والاعتدال في الأمور كلها من أخص خصائص الأمة الإسلامية ومن أهم  مقاصد شريعتها وبالتالي يصبح النهي عن الإفراط والتفريط مبدأ إسلاميا هاما  وخاصة فيما يتعلق بأنشطة الحياة اليومية وسلوكيات الاستهلاك في الأطعمة  والأشربة لما يترتب عليها من الحفاظ على الموارد من جهة وصيانة البيئة  المحيطة من جهة أخرى. قال تعالى: "وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا إنه لا يحب  المسرفين".
ولقد تعددت النماذج التربوية في السنة النبوية الشريفة التي تهدف إلى  الحفاظ على الموارد البيئية وخاصة الماء والدعوة المتكررة من خلال القدوة  والتوجيه النبوي للحفاظ على الماء وترشيد استهلاكه ، فعن أنس رضي الله عنه  قال: كان النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يغتسل بالصاع إلى خمسة أمداد ويتوضأ  بالمد". – متفق عليه. (27)
وعن عبد الله بن اليزيد أن رجلا قال لابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: "كم يكفيني  عن الوضوء ؟ قال: مد. قال كم يكفيني للغسل ؟ قال صاع , فقال الرجل لا  يكفيني , فقال: لا أم لك قد كفي من هو خير منك: رسول الله (صلى الله عليه  وسلم)." – رواه أحمد والبزار والطبراني في الكبير بسند رجال ثقات , وروى عن  عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله  عنهما أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) مر بسعد  وهو يتوضأ فقال: ما هذا السرف يا سعد ؟ فقال: وهل في الماء من سرف ؟ قال  نعم وإن كنت على نهر جار". – رواه أحمد ابن ماجة وفي سنده ضعف.
والإسراف يتحقق باستعمال الماء لغير فائدة شرعية ، كأن يزيد في الغسل على  ثلاث ففي حديث عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده رضي الله عنهم قال: جاء أعرابي  للنبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) يسأله عن الوضوء فأراه ثلاثا ثلاثا قال: هذا  الوضوء ، من زاد على هذا فقد أساء وتعدى وظلم". – رواه أحمد والنسائي وابن  ماجة وابن خزيمة بأسانيد صحيحة.
وعن عبد الله بن مغفل رضي الله عنه قال: سمعت النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  يقول: "أنه سيكون في هذه الأمة قوم يعتدون في الطهور والدعاء". – رواه أحمد  وأبو داود وابن ماجة.
وقال البخاري: كره أهل العلم في ماء الوضوء أن يتجاوز فعل النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم). (28)
وربما يكون الإنسان في عصوره الحديثة أكثر احتياجا لهذا الهدي النبوي  الكريم الذي ينهى عن الإسراف في استخدام الماء والنزوع إلى تعميم سلوكيات  التربية الرشيدة وتعميق هذه الناحية التربوية لدى الأجيال نظرا لما تتسم به  حياتنا العصرية من إسراف شديد واستهلاك كميات ذات أرقام فلكية من الماء  النظيف وإهدارها إهدارا , وتتضح هذه الظاهرة بصورة أكثر في الدول الصناعية  والمتقدمة نظرا لاعتماد النشاط الصناعي اعتمادا كبيرا على الماء ويكفي أن  نعلم أن إنتاج طن واحد من الصفيح يلزمه 150.000 لترا من الماء , ويلزم  400.000 لترا من الماء لصنع سيارة واحدة و750.000 لترا من الماء لإنتاج طن  من ورق الصحف و 13.000 لترا من الماء لصنع لوحة من السيليسيوم ذات ست بوصات  تدخل في تركيب كل جهاز إلكتروني مثل جهاز التلفزيون وفرن المطبخ بالموجات  (الميكرويف) , زد على ذلك أن مصنعا متوسطا لصنع الرقائق أو اللوحات  الإلكترونية يستعمل كمية من الماء كفيلة بملء 24 بركة سباحة يوميا. (29)
وربما يهمنا أن نعلم أيضا أن استهلاك الفرد في الدول المتقدمة من الماء يصل  حوالي 260 لترا يوميا , حيث يلزم استخدام 11 لترا لطرد قاذورات المرحاض في  كل مرة , كما يلزمه 105 لترا لغسيل الأطباق و 115 لترا لتشغيل غسالة  أوتوماتيكية.


الحرص على سلامة المياه من التلوث وتنمية الذوق الجمالي: 

لقد حرصت الشريعة الإسلامية على أن تجعل من بين مقاصدها الحفاظ على سلامة  البيئة من كل ما يلوثها , واتخذ هذا الحرص أساليب تربوية ، تغرس في قلب  المسلم العناية ببيئته , كما تعددت مجالات البيئة التي تتناولها الشريعة  الإسلامية ووجهت العناية بها , وقد سن الإسلام آدابا تجسد هدفه في الحرص  على سلامة البيئة ، من ذلك حثه على الارتياد لموضع النجاسة فعن أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه قال: إني كنت مع رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) ذات يوم  فقال: إذا أراد أحدكم أن يبول فليرتد لبوله موضعا" وذلك حتى لا تنتشر  النجاسة بين الناس وتلوث بيئتهم , وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله  (صلى الله عليه وسلم) قال: "اتقوا اللاعنين. قالوا: وما اللاعنان يا رسول  الله , قال: الذي يختلي في طريق الناس أو في ظلهم" وقوله (اللاعنين). يريد  الأمرين الجالبين اللعن , وذلك أن فعلهما لعن وشتم فما كان سببا لذلك أضيف  الفعل إليهما فكأنهما اللاعنان.
وعن معاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم):  "اتقوا الملاعن الثلاث ، البراز في الموارد , وقارعة الطريق والظل"  والملاعن موضع اللعن والمراد بالظل – كما قال الخطابي – هو الظل الذي اتخذه  الناس مقيلا ومنزلا ينزلونه.
وعن حذيفة بن السيد أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم)  قال: "من أذى المسلمين  في طرقهم وجبت عليه لعنتهم" لا يقتصر مفهوم الأذى على ما يؤذى الناس فقط بل  أن الإسلام حرص على أن تكون التربية البيئية من مكونات الشخصية المسلمة ,  وأن تستهدف هذه التربية الفرد كما تستهدف الجماعة , وجعلها شاملة لكل  الموارد البيئية , فقد نهى النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أن يبال بأبواب  المساجد , ونهى عن البول في الماء الراكد وفي رواية أخرى: "لا يبول أحدكم  في مستحمه ثم يغتسل فيه".
فهذه النواهي تؤكد الدور التربوي والتوجيهي الذي كان يقوم به النبي (صلى  الله عليه وسلم) لبيان طرق التعامل مع الموارد البيئية وخاصة مصادر المياه ,  فهي إذن تربية للفرد حتى يكون معتادا على التخلق بأخلاق الإسلام ونظريته  النابعة من القيم الإسلامية التي تعتبر الموارد البيئية جزءا من التوازن  الكوني الذي ينبغي أن يحرص المسلم على استمراريته ، اتقاء لشرور الأمراض  والأوبئة ومنعا للأذى. ومن هنا اعتبر النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) إماطة  الأذى عن الطريق صدقة ففي الحديث "وإماطتك الحجر والشوك والعظم عن الطريق  صدقة لك" وهي مسائل يقاس عليها كل أذى يضر بالناس , ولذلك نص الفقهاء على  عدم جواز إخراج الميازيب في الطريق العام لضرره بالطريق وأهلها. (30)
وفي إطار هذا الدور التربوي والتوجيهي للسنة النبوية تعاملا مع الماء وضعت  الشريعة الإسلامية آدابا للشرب وهي آداب تتصل بالوقاية والصحة الفردية  والعامة من جهة وبالتهذيب وقواعد السلوك الصحيح من جهة أخرى وأبرزها نهي  الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) عن تجرع الماء أو تناوله على مرة واحدة  وتوصيته بالتنفس ثلاثا بين مرات الارتشاف وحظر التنفس في إناء الشرب أو  الشرب من فم القرب وقس على ذلك فم جالون المياه الذي يستقي منه أناس  متعددون.
هكذا تتعامل السنة النبوية مع الماء: تقديرا وصيانة وتطهيرا ونعمة كمصدر  قوة وعافية ولازمة من لوازم الحياة .. هكذا تتعامل السنة النبوية مع الماء  كثروة غالية يجب أن تصان من الإهدار وأبعد ما تكون عن السرف والتبذير وهكذا  يرتبط استخدام الماء والتمتع بنعمته بآداب السلوك المتحضر وقواعد الآداء  المهذب .. وهكذا يبدوا الفهم العميق والتقدير غير المسبوق وفي أروع صورة  لقوله جل وعلا: "وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي". 

هوامش ومصادر البحث:



1- المعجم الوجيز - مجمع  اللغة العربية القاهرة - طبعة خاصة بوزارة التربية و التعليم - القاهرة -1420-1999م ص 595 .
2- انظر : مختار الصحاح لأبي بكر الرازي ص614 طبعة دار الكتب العلمية - بيروت لبنان 1406هـ -1986م 
3- انظر : الموسوعة العربية الميسرة - دار الشعب - 1965 - القاهرة و مجلة "  المعرفة " العدد (62) - جمادى الأولى 1421هـ - أغسطس 2000م عن وزارة  المعارف السعودية : ص 59 : 60.
4- راجع : المعجم الفهرس لألفاظ القرآن الكريم - محمد فؤاد عبد الباقي - دار الحديث الطبعة الأولى - القاهرة 1417هـ - 1996م ص 779
5- يراجع في ذلك: من علماء التفسير: 
- مختصر تفسير ابن كثير - دار المعرفة - بيروت - لبنان الطبعة الثالثة 1407هـ -1987 م 
- والمصحف المفسر - لأبي جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري - دار الغد العربي - القاهرة 1993م 
- التفسير الوسيط للقرآن الكريم - لجنة من علماء الأزهر بإشراف مجمع البحوث  الإسلامية الطبعة الأولى 1404هـ -1984 م - القاهرة - الهيئة العامة لشئون  المطابع الأميرية. 
ويراجع من علماء الحياة 
- د. جاكوب برونوفسكى "ارتقاء الإنسان" ترجمة د. موفق شخاخير وسلسلة عالم المعرفة - الكويت - العدد 19
- د. عبد المحسن صالح "التنبؤ العلمي ومستقبل الإنسان" سلسلة عالم المعرفة - الكويت العدد 48 
- د. بيتر فارب "بنو الإنسان" ترجمة زهير الكرمي - سلسلة عالم المعرفة عدد 67 الكويت 
- د. سعيد محمد الحفار "البيولوجيا ومصير الإنسان" سلسلة عالم المعرفة - الكويت - عدد 83 
6- البداية والنهاية لابن كثير المجلد الأول - دار الغد العربي - القاهرة   1411هـ - 1990 م بتحقيق محمد عبد العزيز النجار الطبعة الثانية : ص14
7- "موسوعة الإشارات العلمية في القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية " د. عبد  الباسط الجمل و د. داليا صديق الجمل - مكتبة الأسرة - الهيئة العامة للكتاب  2000م - ص 68 - 69 .
8- "الأرض بين الآيات القرآنية والعلم الحديث "د. حسنى حمدان الدسوقى -  القسم الثانى - وزارة الأوقاف - المجلس الأعلى للشئون الإسلامية - سلسلة  قضايا إسلامية - القاهرة 2002م - ص 71 -72.
9- "قصة الخلق من العرش إلى الفرش" - عيد وردانى - الناشرون المتحدون  العصرية للنشر والمركز الدولى للنشر - القاهرة - 2000م ص 555 - 556 .
10- المصدر السابق ص 557
11- "الأرض بين الآيات القرآنية والعلم الحديث"  القسم الثانى - مصدر سابق - ص 75-76.
12- المصدر السابق ص 84-86 
13- "قصة الخلق من العرش إلى الفرش" - مصدر سابق : ص118
14- "الأرض بين الآيات القرآنية والعلم الحديث" ص87
15- المصدر السابق ص 97-98
16- المصدر السابق ص 80
17-"تكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلة" د. سعود يوسف عياش - عالم المعرفة - العدد  38 - الكويت - ربيع الثانى 1401هـ فبراير 1981م : ص 94 - 97 
18- "الأرض بين الآيات القرآنية والعلم الحديث"مصدر سابق ص89
19- المصدر السابق ص 91
20- المصدر السابق ص 92 
21- راجع في هذه القضية  أخبار الأدب – دار أخبار اليوم - العدد 445- "  ذاكرة الماء المهددة بالزوال " دراسة الباحث التونسى محمد العربى بوقرة –  القاهرة  - 20 يناير 2000م 
22- "الأرض بين الآيات القرآنية والعلم الحديث" - مصدر سابق ص69 
23- راجع "فقه السنة " السيد سابق - المجلد الأول - دار الريان للتراث - طبعة أولى القاهرة 1408 هـ -1987م " باب الطهارة. 
24- فقه السنة - السيد سابق -المجلد الثانى : ص 253
25- فقه السيرة - محمد الغزالى - دار الريان  للتراث - الطبعة الأولى - 1407هـ -1987م - القاهرة ص 241
26-  فقه السنة - السيد سابق -المجلد الثالث : ص 164
27- الصاع : أربعة أمداد , والمد 128 درهما وأربعة أسباع الدرهم ، حوالي 404 سم3.
28-  فقه السنة - السيد سابق -المجلد الأول : ص 47-48 
29- "ذاكرة الماء المهددة بالزوال" - دراسة- محمد العربى بوقرة - أخبار الأدب ص15 العدد 445 مصدر سابق
30- " مقاصد التربية في الإسلام " مقال د. عبد الله معصر- مجلة " منار  الإسلام " العدد الأول - السنة  السابعة و العشرين - أبو ظبى - الإمارات -  محرم 1422هـ - ابريل 2001م ص 85*

----------


## أبو مريم السني

جزاك الله خيرًا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة.

----------

